# Gas Grill cleaning



## Jim (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a Weber gas grill that needs cleaning. It is that black caked on stuff from months of cooking on it. Anyone know how to clean or what To use to clean the inside? Oven cleaner work?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 12, 2007)

I take a sheet of tin foil (not from a tin boat :lol: ) cover the entire grilling rack and turn the grill on high. Leave it cook for 15 minutes of so and it will turn all that black stuff to ash - then just brush off once it cools.

be careful, this will also make the grill rack "soft" and you want to let it cool before you scape at it


----------



## Nickk (Oct 12, 2007)

do you mean on the cast iron or on the "flavor bars"? I have a Weber and it's brutal, I've had the build up catch fire a couple times. The result of too many marinated pork tenderloins(soy, ginger, tamarind, OJ). If it's just the grate then run it and brush it, otherwise you need to pull those and the "bars" and clean them in the sink. I'm afraid of oven cleaner so I just sacrifice a Scotchbrite and use dish detergent. Also clean out the bottom and the catch underneath.


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2007)

Nickk said:


> do you mean on the cast iron or on the "flavor bars"? I have a Weber and it's brutal, I've had the build up catch fire a couple times. The result of too many marinated pork tenderloins(soy, ginger, tamarind, OJ). If it's just the grate then run it and brush it, otherwise you need to pull those and the "bars" and clean them in the sink. I'm afraid of oven cleaner so I just sacrifice a Scotchbrite and use dish detergent. Also clean out the bottom and the catch underneath.



I did that before...Dont want to do it again LOL! I was kind of hoping for a magic spray  and heat.

And the recipe for those Tenderloins is?


----------



## redbug (Oct 12, 2007)

do you have a pressure washer.. I use it on my racks a\every couple of months to get tem spotless..


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2007)

redbug said:


> do you have a pressure washer.. I use it on my racks a\every couple of months to get tem spotless..



yes I do you use the pressure washer on the racks. What I want gone is the built up grease on the sides and bottom (inside).


----------



## redbug (Oct 12, 2007)

okay for that i use proforce grill cleaner i spray i on the hot surface it foams p and spray it off like new!!!


----------



## Nickk (Oct 12, 2007)

redbug said:


> okay for that i use proforce grill cleaner i spray i on the hot surface it foams p and spray it off like new!!!




Nice! I'll check that out.


Jim:

-put pork t-loins in Ziplock storage bag
-add chopped onion, grated fresh ginger, chopped hot peppers,black pepper, soy sauce, orange juice, tamarind, chopped garlic and toss in the fridge for at least an hour

*about tamarind: the easiest I found to use is available at latino grocery stores(do you have Del Ray farms there?). It's sold in a liquid concentrate form. I've also used the Indian paste form that you need to reconstitute but it doesn't yield the flavor. 

grill on high heat at first to sear it and lower to med heat, turn it about every 5 minutes. I grill these for about 35-40 minutes, I'm not down with medium rare pork. After you're done let it sit at least 5 minutes. Leftovers are good for fried rice too.


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2007)

Nickk said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > okay for that i use proforce grill cleaner i spray i on the hot surface it foams p and spray it off like new!!!
> ...



THANKS! I had no breakfast so I'm salivating all over myself at work right now LOL!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 12, 2007)

Damn - I am gonna grill tonight!


----------



## JustFishN (Oct 12, 2007)

You guys are too friggin funny!


----------

